# Certina Bristol 190



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Couldn't get these photos posted from photobucket so (on the advice of scottswatches, cheers!) I've opened a flickr account, fingers crossed. A very straightforward late sixties Certina Bristol, chrome case but in very good cosmetic condition, rubber seal is still in place and unperished and the tritium lume still has a tiny glimmer, I like a bit of atomic decay in watches, it's very cold war chic. Thinking of a crocograin unstitched calf strap (Hirsch Sobek), but don't really mind it on the nato.


----------



## ScubaAlex (Apr 24, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A very nice watch, I am quite a fan of Vintage Certina's  I had a had a few DS2's great quality brand IMHO


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

That's lovely ,definitely deserves to ride on some fine calf or croc/gator.


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

martinzx said:


> A very nice watch, I am quite a fan of Vintage Certina's  I had a had a few DS2's great quality brand IMHO


 Thanks! This watch came to me in very good condition, it keeps excellent time, better than my Sarb. I'm very impressed with its performance.


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Certainly needs a better strap .the one you have on doesn't do the watch justice .


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

I've one of these as well. When I was doing some research on the net into the brand I found nothing but praise for the quality of them. Unlike a lot of brands they're easy to tie down to a manufacturing date too. I would rather like a DS2...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

rubbatiti said:


> When I was doing some research on the net into the brand I found nothing but praise for the quality of them. Unlike a lot of brands they're easy to tie down to a manufacturing date too.


 I was tipped off about them from a European customer of mine. I liked the watches he bought from me, and he explained how good the Certina were and that the production can be dated (for watches between 1958 and 1974 anyway). I've been impressed with the brand, and they cost a lot more in Europe than they do in the UK. Potential bargains are out there.


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

DS2s look awesome! Any forum members got one?


----------

